# Walking an old farm road and finding the bottles the easy way!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 24, 2020)

I was exploring and on what was an old farm that dates to the 1840s and while walking along the old farm road I happened to notice bottles that had been pitched into the swampy land next to it. All were either just laying on the surface or sticking out most of the way! I also found two dumps both ranging from the 1920s-1940s give or take. There were bottles all over! Unfortunately there was also a pitchfork prong sticking out that was camouflaged in the leaves and I ended up stepping on it. It went through my shoe into my boot (really painful. So, I had to leave quickly and go to the ER (I'll live, lol). I wouldn't be a bottle hunter/ digger if I didn't get injured at least once, lol. At least I got some nice bottles!

Here they are:




From left to right:
(My 2nd) Berry Spring Mineral Water Co. Pawtucket, R.I., My only BIM bottle i found so far at this spot, Burnett's Dry Gin bottle, Cobalt bottle, Obermyer and Libermann NYC beer, an emeral green art deco soda: Marathon Beverage Co. Norwich, Conn. (Can't believe it!), and an Olde Bridge Beverages art deco soda from East Haven, Conn.

Close ups of the art deco sodas:








I have to go back, especially since if these are just laying around who knows what else is! There has to be older stuff somewhere, and I didn't even explore all of the road! I'll just have to be more careful.

Thanks for reading,
       PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice Green Deco Bottle, Makes me wonder what could be hiding sight unseen In the swamp? Congrats. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Sep 25, 2020)

green art deco's are usually hard to find and very appealing to look at , almost certainty more stuff in that area based on what you described


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 25, 2020)

RCO said:


> green art deco's are usually hard to find and very appealing to look at , almost certainty more stuff in that area based on what you described


Agreed! Also even the clear art deco has an odd style!


----------



## embe (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes^  I like that green one too.  What kind of soap did you use or did they come out that clean?


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 25, 2020)

Those are nice, and great finds. Stay safe, lots of danger in digging, but great rewards too!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 26, 2020)

embe said:


> Yes^  I like that green one too.  What kind of soap did you use or did they come out that clean?



I sometimes use dish soap, but these came out clean enough that I only needed to wash with tap water and a bottle brush.


----------



## islamoradamark (Sep 30, 2020)

those look great and ur just scratching the surface


----------



## NuGrape Kid (Oct 9, 2020)

NICE FIND...Sorry about the injury.
If you look on newspapers.com you might find some old adverts or articles.
Also, you can look online and sometimes find old signs or labels that were on the bottles (NOT usually on the decos).


----------



## new2bottles (Nov 1, 2020)

Will you sell the two Art Decos?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 1, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Will you sell the two Art Decos?


Not selling them right now. I may sell the east haven one in the future though. The green one is probably staying in my personal collection.


----------

